

Why Relational Data Failed - NerdsCentral
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2012/01/5-reasons-relational-data-failed.html

======
mooism2
_The relational data model because thought of that the got to solution for
data storage and persistence, or did it. Actually, that was something of a
fashion which never full took hold (think of IMS) and is now in sharp
decline._

Your intro paragraph makes no sense.

~~~
NerdsCentral
Wow - how did it get that badly screwed up? Thanks for pointing that out.

